# Draft Curtains



## SMiles

I am not able to locate any design requirements for "Draft Curtains" as it relates to IBC 2015 section 1019.3 Exit Access Stairways and Ramps, as mentioned in exception 4.  Furthermore it seems a lot of references interchangeably use "Smoke Barrier" and "Draft Curtain" which does not seem correct base on the definition in IBC.  I am specifically looking for height/offset requirements from ceiling for a draft curtain.  Any information would be helpful.
Thank you - SM


----------



## cda

Welcome

I think you are our first " architectural technician""!!!


----------



## cda

Why do you need them??

What are you trying to protect?


----------



## cda

This???


4. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _in buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, where the area of the vertical opening between stories does not exceed twice the horizontal projected area of the _stairway _or _ramp _and the opening is protected by a draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers in accordance with NFPA 13. In other than Group B and M occupancies, this provision is limited to openings that do not connect more than four stories.


----------



## RLGA

This is something on which both the ICC and NFPA have failed to coordinate and be consistent. "Draft curtain" is only used twice in the IBC and is not defined. A "draftstop," on the other hand, is defined; however, by that definition, it does not really describe the function that a draft curtain is intended to provide per the IBC references. Those IBC references do mention NFPA 13, which does have a definition for "draft curtain" that conforms to the function intended in the IBC. However, in NFPA 13 Section 8.15.4, which addresses vertical openings (the same application mentioned in the IBC), they call it a "draft stop" (notice that its two words versus the one word used in the IBC). Oddly, "draft stop" is not defined in NFPA 13. Regardless, this section in NFPA 13 provides some basic criteria for the draft curtain/draft stop.


----------



## cda

RLGA has it:::

Do not know why I cannot cut and paste it??


from 2016 NFPA 13 ::


----------



## cda

Like I said first why do you think you need it??

What kind of building/ business is this?

What are you trying to protect with this??


----------



## cda

There is also "escalator openings 712.1.3,  712.1.3.1,   712.1.3.2  If you happen to be doing that


----------



## SMiles

cda said:


> This???
> 
> 
> 4. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _in buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, where the area of the vertical opening between stories does not exceed twice the horizontal projected area of the _stairway _or _ramp _and the opening is protected by a draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers in accordance with NFPA 13. In other than Group B and M occupancies, this provision is limited to openings that do not connect more than four stories.





cda said:


> There is also "escalator openings 712.1.3,  712.1.3.1,   712.1.3.2  If you happen to be doing that


Its an office building that Exit Access Stairway that connects 3 floors.  the first two floors have open sides / railings.  Normally this would have to be enclosed in 2 hour construction but I found the exception 4 that you referenced above.  Unfortunately I cannot find any design requirements for a draft curtain.  I need to review what you had posted from RLGA.  
Thanks for the response!


----------



## SMiles

RLGA said:


> This is something on which both the ICC and NFPA have failed to coordinate and be consistent. "Draft curtain" is only used twice in the IBC and is not defined. A "draftstop," on the other hand, is defined; however, by that definition, it does not really describe the function that a draft curtain is intended to provide per the IBC references. Those IBC references do mention NFPA 13, which does have a definition for "draft curtain" that conforms to the function intended in the IBC. However, in NFPA 13 Section 8.15.4, which addresses vertical openings (the same application mentioned in the IBC), they call it a "draft stop" (notice that its two words versus the one word used in the IBC). Oddly, "draft stop" is not defined in NFPA 13. Regardless, this section in NFPA 13 provides some basic criteria for the draft curtain/draft stop.


Ok I will check it out - I appreciate the input.


----------



## SMiles

Thanks cda and RLGA!  The NFPA 13 - Section 8.15.4 is exactly what I needed.  I can at least reference something if asked to defend the design and detailing.  Thank you both for your help - This site is great!


----------



## cda

SMiles said:


> Thanks cda and RLGA!  The NFPA 13 - Section 8.15.4 is exactly what I needed.  I can at least reference something if asked to defend the design and detailing.  Thank you both for your help - This site is great!




I do not think you need it.

Not in the office, but look for the section in chapter 7 on vertical shafts.

You can have two floors open to each other max.  But I am not sure if it is for " non required exit use'"???


----------



## cda

The draft curtain and sprinklers are only needed for certain size openings, not all openings.


----------



## cda

""In other than Group B and M occupancies,""

Not sure what that means??


----------



## cda

Here is the IBC commentary, if you do not have it. Great resource

It is 2012 but the major stuff has not changed


http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...C-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-I_Compressed.pdf


the section you reference in the 2015 is 1009.3 in the 2012. It shows an example of the draft curtain.


http://diberville.ms.us/home/wp-con...-Code-And-Commentary-Volume-II_Compressed.pdf


----------



## cda

Should have asked new or existing building ??

If existing are you doing some remodel work

If existing is this stair set up already there??


----------



## cda

*712.1.9 Two-story openings.*
In other than Groups I-2 and I-3, a vertical opening that is not used as one of the applications listed in this section shall be permitted if the opening complies with all of the items below:

1. Does not connect more than two stories.

2. Does not penetrate a horizontal assembly that separates fire areas or smoke barriers that separate smoke compartments.

3. Is not concealed within the construction of a wall or a floor/ceiling assembly.

4. Is not open to a corridor in Group I and R occupancies.

5. Is not open to a corridor on nonsprinklered floors.

6. Is separated from floor openings and air transfer openings serving other floors by construction conforming to required shaft enclosures.


----------



## RLGA

cda said:


> ""In other than Group B and M occupancies,""
> 
> Not sure what that means??


It means that this provision is permitted for up to four floors except for Groups B and M, which can go higher than four floors.


----------



## tmurray

Draft stops are required to be 500mm (20") deep and provided immediately adjacent to and surrounding the opening in our code.


----------



## SMiles

I will review those sections again this morning.  It is new construction, and the vertical stair shaft connects 3 floors total, the 3rd floor is enclosed but there is no separation between 2nd and 3rd vertically.  It is a required exit access for me, but under 50 occupants.  This is great dialogue, I really appreciate all of the input.


----------



## cda

SMiles said:


> I will review those sections again this morning.  It is new construction, and the vertical stair shaft connects 3 floors total, the 3rd floor is enclosed but there is no separation between 2nd and 3rd vertically.  It is a required exit access for me, but under 50 occupants.  This is great dialogue, I really appreciate all of the input.




So is there seperation between 1 and 2?


Are there two other enclosed exits to use??


Will have to read the atrium definition


----------



## RLGA

cda said:


> So is there seperation between 1 and 2?
> 
> 
> Are there two other enclosed exits to use??
> 
> 
> Will have to read the atrium definition


You actually have to look at Section 712 first. This section gives you all of the options available for handling vertical openings, and an atrium is just one of the many options. One of the other options is the exit access stairway and ramp option per Section 1019. If the project complies with this, then the atrium option does not apply. However, there is a concern with travel distance. If the only means of egress is down an exit access stairway, the distance includes the stairway, by measuring along the slope of the stairs, until a qualifying exit is reached.


----------



## SMiles

cda said:


> So is there seperation between 1 and 2?
> 
> 
> Are there two other enclosed exits to use??
> 
> 
> Will have to read the atrium definition


There is no separation between levels 1,2 or 3.  There is only one other enclosed exit so this one has to be used as a exit access stairway.


----------



## cda

Interesting, have not seen that provision used, except maybe in multi floor store, and mainly for the escalators, not a required exit??


----------



## Ed Spencer

i found this thread because i have a similar issue. my client wants a new stairway built from the main level on offices on the second level. this a B occupancy, 3 story building with a basement and is equipped with an automatic sprinkler system. all levels have existing and adequate access and egress. at the new stairway. The building official calling this new stairway an Exit Access Stairway per 1009.3. and is requiring a Draft Curtain. The existing main stairway from 1st to 2nd floor is not enclosed nor does it have a Draft Curtain........in fact i am not sure if i have ever seen a Draft Curtain in a B occupancy. we are confused as to why we cannot simply add another stairway without all this complexity.  look forward to your input. Cheers!


----------



## RLGA

Ed Spencer said:


> i found this thread because i have a similar issue. my client wants a new stairway built from the main level on offices on the second level. this a B occupancy, 3 story building with a basement and is equipped with an automatic sprinkler system. all levels have existing and adequate access and egress. at the new stairway. The building official calling this new stairway an Exit Access Stairway per 1009.3. and is requiring a Draft Curtain. The existing main stairway from 1st to 2nd floor is not enclosed nor does it have a Draft Curtain........in fact i am not sure if i have ever seen a Draft Curtain in a B occupancy. we are confused as to why we cannot simply add another stairway without all this complexity.  look forward to your input. Cheers!


Just to be clear, the new stairway is only connecting the first and second story and not the third story and basement, correct?


----------



## Ed Spencer

you are correct sir!


----------



## RLGA

Exception 1 of Section 1009.3 would apply in your case, and it does not require draft curtains or a sprinkler system.


----------



## cda

Welcome


----------



## cda

Is this an open stair or enclosed??


----------



## Ed Spencer

it is open. exception 3 appears to indicate that a draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers are required.


----------



## RLGA

Ed Spencer said:


> it is open. exception 3 appears to indicate that a draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers are required.


But you don't need to use Exception 3, because Exception 1 can be used instead, since you're only connecting two stories and your building is not a Group I-2 or I-3.


----------



## Ed Spencer

ah... the forest from the trees! Thanks for that. Cheers M8TEE!


----------



## cda

Ed Spencer said:


> ah... the forest from the trees! Thanks for that. Cheers M8TEE!




Now you can donate just a little money and become a sawhorse on this forum

And keep supporting the self supporting forum
Of those lost in the code zone!!!'


----------



## Ed Spencer

with pleasure! Where would i do that?


----------



## cda

Ed Spencer said:


> with pleasure! Where would i do that?




Try it this way first

Click on the face in upper right side

Go to "account upgrade"

Go to bottom for one year or jump in at the top 

You want "sawhorse"

If that does not work just post and we will figure it out

It uses PayPal to pay normally


----------



## redbird11

I have the same scenario and would think of using exception 1 from 2015 IBC 1019.3 - " 1.Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories." However, the such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories is my issue. In an area probably 40 feet away from my stair, the level 2 has an opening to level 3. Does this ruin this exception for me?


----------



## cda

Welcome Red!!!


----------



## cda

redbird11 said:


> I have the same scenario and would think of using exception 1 from 2015 IBC 1019.3 - " 1.Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories." However, the such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories is my issue. In an area probably 40 feet away from my stair, the level 2 has an opening to level 3. Does this ruin this exception for me?





Good question !!


----------



## cda

redbird11 said:


> I have the same scenario and would think of using exception 1 from 2015 IBC 1019.3 - " 1.Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories." However, the such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories is my issue. In an area probably 40 feet away from my stair, the level 2 has an opening to level 3. Does this ruin this exception for me?






Check thru this thread 

Especially # 25


----------



## RLGA

redbird11 said:


> I have the same scenario and would think of using exception 1 from 2015 IBC 1019.3 - " 1.Exit access stairways and ramps that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories." However, the such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories is my issue. In an area probably 40 feet away from my stair, the level 2 has an opening to level 3. Does this ruin this exception for me?


Yes. What you describe would be three atmospherically connected stories.


----------



## redbird11

RLGA said:


> Yes. What you describe would be three atmospherically connected stories.


 Thank you RLGA, that's what I needed to know!


----------



## Estimator

I know this is quite an old thread, but hoping someone knows the answer. What thickness of glass should be used in a smoke baffle? And how far apart can the hanging pcs be? (there is a length of 24' that I am assuming we should split into 5 equal pcs for ease of install but am not sure about the code on that). Also- can we use a typical aluminum u-channel with rubber, or must we use the heavy shoe baffle through CRL?


----------



## RLGA

Estimator said:


> I know this is quite an old thread, but hoping someone knows the answer. What thickness of glass should be used in a smoke baffle? And how far apart can the hanging pcs be? (there is a length of 24' that I am assuming we should split into 5 equal pcs for ease of install but am not sure about the code on that). Also- can we use a typical aluminum u-channel with rubber, or must we use the heavy shoe baffle through CRL?


I don't believe there's a minimum glass thickness, but most are 1/2-inch thick, tempered. The size doesn't matter as long as the adjacent individual panels are installed butted up to each other. As for mounting, I'd go with a system that is designed for that purpose, such as CRL's. Using a channel with a rubber gasket may hold the glass initially, but the force of gravity and small vibrations in the building over time will likely cause the glass to fall out.


----------

